# Sticky  Dayton Audio SUB-1200 12" 120 Watt Powered Subwoofer



## Reviews Bot

*Dayton Audio SUB-1200 12" 120 Watt Powered Subwoofer*

*Description:*
The Dayton Audio SUB-1200 12" powered subwoofer system is capable of delivering realistic, room-shaking home theater bass effects-even in larger rooms.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Dayton*EAN*0844632094118*Feature*Downward-firing flared port design for clean, powerful bass
Selectable "Auto-on" mode
Heavy duty long-throw 12" woofer
Perfect for small home theaters or listening rooms
Unobtrusive textured black vinyl finish*Label*Dayton Audio*Manufacturer*Dayton Audio*PackageQuantity*1*ProductGroup*CE*ProductTypeName*CONSUMER_ELECTRONICS*Publisher*Dayton Audio*Studio*Dayton Audio*Title*Dayton Audio SUB-1200 12" 120 Watt Powered Subwoofer*UPC*844632094118*UPCList - UPCListElement*844632094118*Item Weight*43.65 pounds


----------

